# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 October 2012)

Good morning ASF!  Welcome to the November 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The November 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Wednesday, October 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!  Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (23 October 2012)

AYN thanks Joe


----------



## tigerboi (23 October 2012)

MXI thx joe...maxitrans makes the best trailer ezi liner no buckles air operated tripled
profit last 12 months...TB


----------



## pixel (23 October 2012)

*LOM* thanks Joe
They may pop earlier, but they're my choice in real life too.


----------



## Muschu (23 October 2012)

BPT please sir


----------



## white_goodman (23 October 2012)

MBN please


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2012)

RCR thanks Joe


----------



## odds-on (23 October 2012)

ASB please Joe


----------



## robusta (23 October 2012)

PHK again please Joe, surprise, surprise.


----------



## bigdog (24 October 2012)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## noirua (24 October 2012)

DYL Deep Yellow, thanks Joe


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 October 2012)

*AHZ*, if you please Joe: see if the Great Biotech Mini-Boom 2012 will continue.

Thanks!


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 October 2012)

AVB again

Thanks Joe


----------



## drillinto (26 October 2012)

RUM


----------



## Miner (26 October 2012)

TXN for me please Joe
Thanks


----------



## jancha (26 October 2012)

FAR thanks Jo


----------



## herzy (26 October 2012)

TIS again for me please... one day...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 October 2012)

*FXL *is doing that 'slow burn' 45 degree upwards move on the chart.

Thanks.


----------



## jonnycage (29 October 2012)

DTQ thanks Joe


----------



## mr. jeff (29 October 2012)

LRL please Joe.

Thanks.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 October 2012)

*GDY* - Geodynamics 

Thanks Joe


----------



## namrog (29 October 2012)

Will take a punt with PEN.


----------



## hangseng (29 October 2012)

QPN please


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 October 2012)

FXJ vielen dank Joe.  

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2012)

Less than two days to go until entries close for the November stock tipping competition! Don't forget to get your entry in!

And don't forget to vote for ASF in the 2013 Stockies competition at The Bull: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Your support is very much appreciated!


----------



## Anmar (30 October 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> LRL please Joe.
> 
> Thanks.




IRI  for me, Thanks.


----------



## Nortorious (30 October 2012)

MGX for me thanks


----------



## nulla nulla (30 October 2012)

*SGP* again thanks Joe. I think it is presently consolidating as they mull over a change in direction after Mr Quinn relinquishes the throne. Has room for another 2.5 - 3.0% in my humble opinion.


----------



## sammy84 (30 October 2012)

FND please


----------



## pixel (30 October 2012)

pixel said:


> *LOM* thanks Joe
> They may pop earlier, but they're my choice in real life too.




 The Cap Raising came out of left field and could disqualify LOM, sending it below 1c.
If that disqualifies me as well, I'll cop it shweet.
But if I'm allowed an alternative pick, I'll appreciate the opportunity and choose *MYG *instead.

Either way: Thanks Joe for all your great work!


----------



## Family_Guy (31 October 2012)

AMX thanks boss


----------



## dutchie (31 October 2012)

LCR thanks Joe


----------



## Crom (31 October 2012)

AVQ again thanks Joe.

When this jumps it will jump in many multiples!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 October 2012)

VMG ,for some amusement thanks Joe.


----------



## Agentm (31 October 2012)

as texon is taken i will go for 

SBR


----------



## burglar (31 October 2012)

My favourites have popped so I will punt on:

AZS Azure Minerals, please Joe


----------



## Synergy (31 October 2012)

VMS thanks Joe


----------



## odds-on (31 October 2012)

BLY (again!) please Joe.


----------



## springhill (31 October 2012)

RFL thanks


----------



## marioland (31 October 2012)

AGS thanks


----------



## craigj (31 October 2012)

acb


----------



## SilverRanger (31 October 2012)

BMN for me, thanks


----------



## basilio (31 October 2012)

Back to the roots.  Lets try for* LNC. * Can't possibly go any lower can it ?

Thanks  Joe


----------



## rcm617 (31 October 2012)

iog thanks joe


----------



## Sdajii (1 November 2012)

PYM, thanks Joe


----------

